# Gill Problem?



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

ok i posted a picture of my piranha to id it and someone said it has a tumor or gill problem? it seems to be breathing normal. how do i treat it if its a big problem?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm assuming you are talking about the dark spot on the gill plate... Is it actually a bump or does it just look like a blemish?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

to me it looks like the color part is part of the gill plate no bumps or anything


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> to me it looks like the color part is part of the gill plate no bumps or anything


To me it looks like it may of just whacked something. I would just keep an eye on it for a bit to see if it heals or gets worse. Just keep the water fresh and mayby add some salt


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure about it, but keep an eye on it. The gills are one of the most frequent areas where procrusteans are found in wild piranhas, sometimes causing a small tumor (which could as well grow inside, so not noticing a bump). But anyway a spot like that is not normal, so keep an eye on it.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks for the info guys . 1 more question i really dont see where u guys are looking at so how would i know its healed?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> thanks for the info guys . 1 more question i really dont see where u guys are looking at so how would i know its healed?


----------

